# Ontario fall bears



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Well no bear for me or the 2 other hunters in camp. I did see 2 bears tho. They never came in to the bait and were to small anyway. Baits were hit every day but they weren't very hungry, they left half of what I put out. The other guys never had there bait hit at all. Had a great time in all and will definitely go back.the fishing was good and ride the ATV alot. my guide suggested mid September next time.so we'll see.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Went last year east of Foleyet Ont. Saw bears every night. Shot a sow (175#?) on the fourth night. She was six years old.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

My wife and I arrived at bear camp August 12. Hung stands at 3 places and baited on Tuesday . Fished Wednesday . Awesome walleye in river from shore . Checked cameras and baits on way to fish. Two misses on baits and I might add ,only two misses for the next 12 days. We stayed at outfitters trappers cabin . 20 people ,all one group at main camp . All using same bait . Cookies, granola,nuts in onion sacks ,covered with marshmallow fluff and soupy peanut butter . We ENHANCED BAITS and area around baits , with our own ingredients. 



Aug 21 i took a 341 lb bear at 14 yards with compound bow and 2.3 Rage . We sat together every evening . Only once did not have shooting opportunities. Shower before hunt and only wear external hunting clothes twice . So our double scent from our bodies did not affect our success . Last evening we had multiple bears . One maybe 150 lbs with brown patch ,between shoulders ran other bears off. He had an attitude . He even pulled my trail cam off tree . Finally a larger bear showed up ,that wouldn't take his carp . Got video of him standing on hind feet slapping bear with brown patch around . Wife took him . 238 lbs . When we got back to our side by side ,she said she could count 8 bears . I thought only 5 or 6, but she could see behind us better . 


The group of 20 at the main camp took 8 bears for the week. The second week group took 3 bears for 12 hunters . 


Can't help but think our ENHANCED BAITS helped our success . 

Lots of blueberries, pin cherries, saskatoons, and mountain ash . 

Are buckwheat pancakes with blueberries every morning .


----------

